# Main water shut off valve keep turning



## thehenry626

Hello Everyone,

I have a main water shut off valve that keeps spinning and would not turn off the main water supply.  I have to turn it off to work on my shower.  I dont know what to replace.

So I would turn the main water shut off  knob off (counter clockwise) but it just keeps spinning and doesnt do anything to the water.  HELP!!! what do  I need to replace?  easiest technique please...  I have attached a picture of how my valve looks like.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## kok328

You need to turn it clockwise to shut the water off.
Sounds like the stem is broken inside.
Are you on a well system?
This will decide the repair approach.


----------



## Redwood

You have a gate valve that has broken and not the stem is no longer attached to the gate. I would replace the valve with a 1/4 Turn Full Port Ball Valve.

As kok328 was getting at, the water will have to be turned off at ether the well pump system or, at the city curb stop to accomplish the replacement of the valve and any work done on your shower. As long as the water is off I would make both repairs at the same time....


----------



## thehenry626

As far as I know, this is a normal house with a water meter on the street.  i m also having a problem turning the water valve off at the meter on the street because when I try to turn it off, the wall gets in the way and prevent me from making a complete 180 degree turn (clockwise).  At most, I can only turn it 30 degree and it will hit the wall. I have posted a picture below.  What to do? call the city people to fix it first?


----------



## BridgeMan

You need to buy (or borrow) a water valve key.  They look like a capital "T", with a double steel prong on the bottom that tightly slides over the valve's fin.  The flat portion is grasped, one hand on each leg, and turned.  Usually just far enough so the fin is perpendicular to the pipe, or 90 degrees.  If the valve hasn't been used in a long time, it may have to be freed up by giving it a few stout taps (from the top, straight down) with a hammer first, before trying to turn it.


----------



## thehenry626

Thanks for the key advice.  I happen to have the key and used it.  But when i turn the knob the whole red circle turns and hit the wall.  i have included a picture with the red circle.  is this the city responsibility to fix?


----------



## kok328

May want to get in there with hammer and chisel and remove the obstruction so that the valve will turn completely.
Be careful not to rupture the pipe in doing so.


----------

